# Tree Frog Info?



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

So today y stepdad caught me a little green tree frog. And i put him in Ed's old aquarium (10 gallons, hes little) and i put a little ceramic dish in with water in it. And a big rock to jump on. With some branches from the tree my stepdad got him from.

and im only going to keep him for a few days.
But i was wondering, 

could having him in the house harm my rats?

and i dont touch him, because he kinda scares me when he jumps.

But yeah, i call him Jorge. 

And hes little and green. And cute


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

You shouldn't be bringing wild animals inside. That's where they belong.

There is this link though: http://www.anapsid.org/greentreefrog.html


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

After ten minutes i put it back outside.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I had a pet green tree frog. Cute little guy, high maintenance though :/
He needed alot of humidity and a constant temp all the time, misting, heating pads ect.
And sooo fragile. Not the pet for me


----------

